# News



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

A woman came to my door Sunday before the game, and introduced herself as a neighbor and a reporter for a local news program. She asked me if it is alright to do some live shots of my display and the TOTs on Halloween night. Cool, huh?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

that's awesome! Best of luck.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: VERY COOL! Congrats and "YAY" you! We want to see.......


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You go, jaege!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! Way to go!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Its Baltimore channel 2, on Halloween night.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Way cool!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh jaege, I'm so excited for you. Can you record it so we can watch you after the holiday?


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Do you need to get permission from all the TOT parents for this? I know we have to be very careful when we take pics at our events at work and have to get written permission.

Wouldn't want you to get into any legal problem areas.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool news to hear!

@Dandybrit. - media doesn't show minors if they are under arrest unless they're charged as an adult or as victims of crimes unless permission is granted by a parent. Usually for news stories such as trick or treating and the media is doing general coverage, it isn't a problem. Maybe a member who is a newsy can add more info.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Since I am not the one doing the picture taking, I cannot get in trouble. I just told the news lady that SHE could take pics of my display. Anything else is on her.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is cool!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

No offence intended - I wasn't trying to tell anyone how to suck eggs - just unsure how it works over there. On British tv they usually blur the faces of minors when they are shown in news items.


----------

